# More Nikon shots in World Press Photo 2018 contest.. like it matters



## Aglet (Apr 17, 2018)

If there's such an overwhelming number of Canon bodies sold...
(maybe many of them are to amateurs  )

http://www.photolari.com/las-camaras-de-los-world-press-photo-nikon-gana-y-las-reflex-siguen-arrasando-con-un-85/


----------



## Frodo (Apr 17, 2018)

In 2017 Canon dominated: https://petapixel.com/2017/02/16/cameras-captured-winning-shots-world-press-photo-2017/


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 17, 2018)

uhm...where is the 1DX mark 1?
has everyone who had one switched to the 2?
5D3 still dominates over 5D4 and i would expect the same to be with the 1DX 1 and 2...


----------



## Talys (Apr 17, 2018)

It's hardly an indication of cameras being _sold_, since most of the cameras are not the current generation. D850 has only one winner, and A7RIII has none. And the number of winners is tiny.

The real point should be that whether you have a Canon 5D Mark III or <insert camera here>, _it doesn't matter_. If you're a professional photojournalist, your camera is a tool and you probably don't obsess over body specs.

So... this year, Nikon shooters took away the most prizes. Congratulations to them!


----------



## jd7 (Apr 17, 2018)

I interpret that as clear proof a 6D is four times better than a D850 and a Leica SL, and twice as good as a 1DX mk II ...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2018)

Talys said:


> The real point should be that whether you have a Canon 5D Mark III or <insert camera here>, _it doesn't matter_. If you're a professional photojournalist, your camera is a tool and you probably don't obsess over body specs.


+1 



> So... this year, Nikon shooters took away the most prizes. Congratulations to them!


+1000
congrats to all the winners.

It's always the photojournalist: he or she is there, sees the scene, decides to push the trigger. 
The camera just captures the moment according to the skills of the photog.
If it's a Canon, it's nice for us to post and chatter. Did so in the past, too. 
It's nothing to interpret into, esp. no trends in the market.


----------

